

Social Media Monitoring Company Visible Technologies Lands $6 Million - wlfsbrg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/31/social-media-monitoring-company-visible-technologies-lands-6-million/

======
wlfsbrg
Hey all, this is my company and I'm really chuffed about the news, just wanted
to share!

